# Datenübertragung durch HDMI/ DVI/ DP



## Lockheed_SR (29. Januar 2016)

*Datenübertragung durch HDMI/ DVI/ DP*

Wäre es möglich 2 pcs miteinander über eine displayschnittstelle zu verbinden und eine direkte kommunikation zwischen beiden zu gewährleisten. 
Was wäre dafür notwendig? Umprogrammierung der Treiber? 
Ist es elektrisch überhaupt möglich das die GPU schlicht die Daten der CPU vom pcie einfach weitergibt? 
Dadurch könnte man mithilfe ungenutzter Ports eine extrem schnelle Verbindung schaffen die nicht gleich teure 10Gbit Netzwerkkarten und glasfaser vorraussetzt, zumindest für kürzere entfernungen (bis 10m ohne repeater hdmi).


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Datenübertragung durch HDMI/ DVI/ DP*

Nein das funktioniert nicht. Die einzige logische Möglichkeit wäre Ethernet über HDMI ab 1.4. Dies setzt aber auch vorraus, das beide Geräte über den Grafikport Ethernet (HEC) verfügen und dieses auch frei programmieren lassen. Aber das lohnt im Grunde überhaupt nicht, da HEC meines aktuellen Kenntnisstandes nur 100 MBit/s hat, die über ein passendes spezielles HDMI-Kabel drüber gehen. Da kann man dann auch eine klassische Ethernet-Verbindung nehmen. HEC ist nur dafür erfunden worden, um HT-Geräte einfacher zu vernetzen. Z.B. einen Receiver (DVB-S/-C/-T) mit Netzwerkanschluss an einen Smart-TV anschließen und dieser Receiver stellt das Internet über den HDMI-Port dem Fernseher zur Verfügung. Oder das man mit einer Fernbedienung (z.B. Fernsheher) den Receiver, BluRay-Player etc. bedienen kann.

Da die Geräte aber flächendeckend bis heute dieses Zusammenspiel nicht einwandfrei beherrschen, ist dieser ganze Kram mehr als nutzlos. Habe selber schon einige Geräte zurückgehen lassen müssen, weil dieser Quark nicht richtig funktioniert.

DVI und DisplayPort bieten in den Spezifikationen nicht einmal so ein Feature, da diese Anschlüsse fast ausschließlich im PC-Bereich ihren Einsatz finden. PC's sind im Regelfall sowieso entweder über Ethernetkabel oder WLAN vernetzt. Und die Geräte, die nicht vernetzt sind, sollen auch nicht vernetzt werden.

Wenn du also die Datenraten brauchst, dann ist eine entsprechende Ethernet-Karte das sinnvollste. DP 1.3 ist mit ~26 GBit/s  sehr schnell. Dagegen kommt nur eine 40GBase mit QSFP an. Die kosten aber 400+ € aufwärts. Eine 10 GBit-Karte mit RJ45 biste auch schon bei 200+ €. Preis-/Leistungstechnisch bietet also 1GBit/s mit riesigem Abstand den besten Kompromis. Bei Datei-Übertragung bringt das ganze eh nur etwas, wenn man SSD's nutzt. Denn ein GBit/s (128 MByte/s) kratzt da schon nah an der HDD-Grenze. 1 GBit/s ist also ohne Störungen mindestens halb so schnell wie ein aktuelles Seagate Desktop Modell. Die Geschwindigkeit sollte also problemlos ausreichen. Zumindest mir fällt da jetzt kein vernünftiger Grund ein, warum man mehr bräuchte. Es sei denn man betreibt einen Server mit Millionen Zugriffen die Stunde. Aber den sollte man sich eher mieten. Zuhause macht das ganze keinen Sinn und wird nur unnötig teuer.


----------

